# Day sailing in San Diego, CA?



## cascoamarillo

Hi everyone!
I'm visiting next week San Diego, for a few days (work related). I don't go to the west coast too often (not specially after these 2 years), but always wondered about have some sail time there. I think end of February, early March would be a nice time to have a splash there. Please, correct me if I'm wrong (don't make me pull out the pilot charts )

Of course my question is where should I start looking ?? I don't care if its big or too small. Any tourist traps I should avoid?
For the record, I daysail/cruise my 28 footer in NE, race in phrf regattas (friend's boats), and race (friendly) with my laser in spring/fall.

I see there was this post about sailing schools in San Diego, but dated back to 2008
San Diego Sailing Academy - Classes?

Using google, there is the maritime museum, but not sure if they have any schedule charter sail anytime soon. I guess I have to start sending emails to potential places. But I would like to know if you have any other option/opinion. Thanks!

Best
F


----------



## capttb

Freakin' cold and rainy this week, last week was 70 on the water and 80's inland, should swing back to spring by the weekend. I'd like to try this Stars and Strips trip:
San Diego Sailboat Tours | Stars & Stripes USA-11 Sailing


----------



## LLCoolDave

There are some SD Facebook groups for sailing/racing. There are also some cost sharing charters on meetup.com. there usually isn't much wind in the morning. Try for an afternoon sail.


----------



## cascoamarillo

capttb said:


> Freakin' cold and rainy this week, last week was 70 on the water and 80's inland, should swing back to spring by the weekend. I'd like to try this Stars and Strips trip:
> San Diego Sailboat Tours | Stars & Stripes USA-11 Sailing


Thank you TB! 
Definitely, would give this a try. That boat is a beauty!
Thanks


----------



## cascoamarillo

LLCoolDave said:


> There are some SD Facebook groups for sailing/racing. There are also some cost sharing charters on meetup.com. there usually isn't much wind in the morning. Try for an afternoon sail.


Thanks for remind me about Meetup! I have an account, but haven't used it since.... Will look into it.
Facebook shows a couple of sailing tours which seem also fine: San Diego Sailing Experiences and San Diego Sailing Tours

Best


----------



## danvon

If you are looking to charter there's Harbor Sailboats on Harbor Island (San Diego Bay). I don't know that the Maritime Museum has any real charter setup (It's a nice place - I got married on the deck of their ferry years ago).


----------



## capttb

Not charters at the museum but they recently built a Spanish Galleon that does a sailing tour on weekends and occasionally they also take out the Californian, a topsail schooner.
On the Water Adventures


----------

